# Does IGF and HGH cause bone and organ enlargement? Can peptides replace them?



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 20, 2013)

Does IGF and HGH cause bone and organ enlargement? 
                    Can peptides replace them?







This I know is a question many have asked? There is the short answer and the long one. The short answer is yes, but its dependent; which is what we will discuss. This is a snippet from Larry bowers testimony on the case of Barry Bonds.


Larry Bowers is the Chief Science Officer of the United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA); he is an expert in analytical chemistry and drug testing. Although Bowers is not a medical doctor and has never seen a patient nor treated a single patient with steroid-related side effects, he was chosen as the prosecution's authority on medical side effects related to PEDs.
Bowers testified that the side effects of recombinant human growth hormone include enlarged head, hands and feet. The defense sought to have the evidence excluded based on the limited scientific evidence supporting the existence of such side effects. Judge Susan Illston ruled that the testimony was admissible.


*And now I present to you an article I wrote for a magazine on the subject:   Here *






As always, you can check out some of our other Great Articles on Research Peptides and Liquids Here​


----------

